# رحل الملاك من عالمنا .. بحادث سيارة (طلب صلاة لها)



## ExtreemFXTrader (2 يناير 2009)

قبل الانطلاق بسيارتها تحدثت اليها وهزرت معاها ولم اتخيل انى لن اكلمها مرة آخرى لم اتخيل انها آخر مرة اتحدث اليها فيها ....
ليتنى كنت معها فى السيارة ربما استطعت فعل شىء 
كانت انسانة ملاك حقيقي لا استطيع تصور موتها بهذة الصورة 

 لتكن مشيئتك يا رب لانه لا يحدث شىء تحت السماء الا باذنك 

ما استطيع فعله لاجلها الان هو الصلاة وطلب الرحمة لها فى السماء 
ارجو الصلاة الى صديقتى العزيزة "سالى"
ارجو طلب الرحمة لها وان يتقبلها الرب ويغفر لها خطاياها ويشملها بعطفه ومحبته فى السماء

​


----------



## SALVATION (2 يناير 2009)

_قلوبنا معاك ExtreemFXTrader 
نطلب رحمة ليها ولينا
يارب اسكنها الفردوس​​_


----------



## ragyroro (4 يناير 2009)

*أذكر يارب الذين رقدوا
نيح نفوسهم أجمعين في فردوس النعيم
في موضع الراحة الأبدية
بين أحضان آبائنا القديسين ابراهيم واسحق ويعقوب
نيحها يارب وأغفر لها

ربنا يصبر قلبك

ويعزيك

أخيك راجي*


----------



## rana1981 (4 يناير 2009)

*الرب يرحمها​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يناير 2009)

*ربنا يعزى قلبك ويرحمها​*


----------



## youhnna (4 يناير 2009)

الرب يرحم اختنا سالى وينيح روحها الغاليه على قلب يسوع فى احضان القديسين والشهداء فى موضع الراحه الذى هرب منه الحزن والالم والكابه والتنهد  امين


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (4 يناير 2009)

ربنا ينيح نفسها ويجعلها فى حضنه و فىحضن العدراء و احضان الملايكه والشهداء و القديسين 
وربنا يعذيك يا اخى ويعذى كل اهلها واصحابها وحبايبها


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (4 يناير 2009)

*آمين*

شكرا لكل الاعضاء المشاركين فى هذة الصلاة ونتمنى من الرب سماع صوتنا وان يرحم روح الزهرة الجميلة "سالى" ويعطيها السلام 
ويسامحها ويغفر لها خطاياها


----------



## kalimooo (4 يناير 2009)

الله يرحمها ويرحم كل نفس تطلبها

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## jojo_angelic (4 يناير 2009)

نسالك ايها الاله ان تغفر لابائنا واخوتنا ولاتذكر له زلاتهم ولاتحرمهم في الموقف الاخير
نصيب الصالحين لانهم اقتبالوك من الماء والروح واشتركوا بالقربان المقدس لكن ضمهم يوم النشور برحمتك وروح وحيدك امين.
الله يرحمها.


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (20 يناير 2009)

> الله يرحمها ويرحم كل نفس تطلبها
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> 
> سلام المسيح



شكرا لك اخى الحبيب كليم على مرورك الجميل



> نسالك ايها الاله ان تغفر لابائنا واخوتنا ولاتذكر له زلاتهم ولاتحرمهم في الموقف الاخير
> نصيب الصالحين لانهم اقتبالوك من الماء والروح واشتركوا بالقربان المقدس لكن ضمهم يوم النشور برحمتك وروح وحيدك امين.
> الله يرحمها.


شكرا بجد ليكي جوجو انجليكا على صلاتك الجميلة 


رحلت هذة الانسانة من عالمنا ولكنها لم ولن ترحل من ذاكرتى ساظل اتذكرها حتى آخر يوم لى على هذة الأرض ساتذكر الصديقة والاخت الجميلة الرقيقة ذات القلب النقى حتى مماتى 
الله خلق هذة الوردة والان عادت الية فيرحمها ويسامحها على خطاياها الارضية 

وشكرا مرة آخرى لكل من شارك فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## اني بل (24 أبريل 2009)

ربنا يصبرك أختي ....لتكن مشيئته لانها صالحة ....وربنا يعطي عائلتها العزاء ولك أنت أيضا"


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (24 أبريل 2009)

Joyful Song قال:


> ربنا يصبرك أختي ....لتكن مشيئته لانها صالحة ....وربنا يعطي عائلتها العزاء ولك أنت أيضا"


شكرا لكى اختى العزيزة على ردك المعزى الجميل
وساكون سعيد عندما اعرف ما الذى اوحى لكى ان ExtreemFXTrader بنت ؟


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 أبريل 2009)

في الفردوس مع الشهداء والقديسين

ربنا يرحمها ويعزي قلوب اهلها واصحابها​


----------



## ponponayah (24 أبريل 2009)

ربنا يرحمها ويعزى كل اهلها واصدقائها 
يسوع يبارك حياتك


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (25 أبريل 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> في الفردوس مع الشهداء والقديسين
> 
> ربنا يرحمها ويعزي قلوب اهلها واصحابها​


آمين .. وشكرا لكى يا فراشة على مشاركتك الجميلة


----------



## mone2009 (31 مايو 2009)

ربنا يصبر اهلها ويسوع يمسح دمعهم

 تعال يا خاطي وذوق، حلاوة ربي يسوع
حتى ينسّيك الماضي، وايده تمسح الدموع


----------



## meraa (31 مايو 2009)

ربنا يرحمها ويعزيك ويعزى ويعطى قوة تحمل لاسرتها امين​


----------

